# Ecoteck Stoves and Pellets on the way



## Snowman (Sep 13, 2008)

Well the Ecoteck stoves have finally made it to Boston and will soon hit Distribution to the dealers.

http://www.ecoteck.us/ 

As to Pellets, in Maine and the nearby states that’s a whole different story, oh where to begin?  
Well here goes:
1 First the mill in Corinth is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy behind do to a lot of reasons, slow production being the biggest reason due to mechanical problems. Most Dealers I’ve spoken to are still waiting for their July Deliveries.

2 Athens mill is having growing pains and quality control issues that are leading to a host of related problems.

3. Due to the more than 35% increase in demand almost every mill east of the Mississippi, north of the Mason Dixon line and from Winnipeg to Newfoundland are MAXED OUT and months behind. (Trust me on this I’ve made the phone calls on 09/10/08 to find out for myself) It’s backed up to the point that New England Wood Pellet Inc.  Is bringing bulk pellets east from British Columba, Canada to bag at their factory.

4. Once the hoarding stops and mills catch their collective breath the pipe line will fill back up, but it’s going to take a little while.

5. We have pellets coming from Canada through a brokerage house but they AIN’T going to be cheap. It seems some mills and brokerage houses might be taking advantage of the shortage situation. Don’t always blame the Dealers for high costs pellet. I think most are just trying to keep their customers from freezing or going broke to the oil cartels.


----------



## Xena (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow, those stoves are really ultra modern looking.
The built-in humidifier is an interesting twist too.


----------



## webbie (Sep 13, 2008)

Snowman said:
			
		

> Well the Ecoteck stoves have finally made it to Boston and will soon hit Distribution to the dealers.



Snow,  are you commercially involved with this Pellet stove venture?

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Forum_Rules/
"The line should be fairly clear. If your relationship with a company is anything more than just being a purchaser of one of their stove models, full disclosure is the name of the game."

Not sure what your position is, but we do have a free PR area of Hearth.com where you can introduce new products, etc. 

I'll PM you with other info in case you want to promote (sponsor/advertise) on the site.


----------



## tubbster (Sep 13, 2008)

Very cool.
They seem to have a few very innovative features, with a composite combustion box, etc.
I wish the website was more forthcoming in the nitty gritty details. I wonder if they are built similar to the austroflamm. (SP)


----------



## pellet9999 (Sep 14, 2008)

anybody know the basic cost of these in USD,,roughly?


----------



## GVA (Sep 14, 2008)

NEWP had been bringing in pellets from BC for years now and bagging them in Palmer, MA

 The firex 600 comparison to cast iron is a bit misleading
 cast iron when oxidized breaks down...... A OA torch would have blown that hole in the fire brick in about 2 seconds.
 a stove won't get hot enough to melt cast like that.
 anyway it's inovative, but seems to imply that cast stoves aren't safe.....


----------



## Ecoteck (Sep 16, 2008)

I hope I am not out of line for posting here, but I found this 
topic when doing a search for our URL. 

I am apart of company that is importing the Ecoteck stoves into North America.
And I thought I would post to this topic since it is directly related to our products.
I do hope this is not a violation to the terms of use.

@tubbster
What type nitty gritty details are you interested in? I want to get the website chalk 
full of information,  so if you feel there is something missing please let me know.
I'll see if I can get a hold of the information and added to the site.

@pellet9999
For pricing on the units call our office at 866-361-7355 and we can email or fax you 
a copy of the suggested retail pricing.

@GVA
You are right about the cast iron vs oxyacetylene flame.
The Firex 600 is a very interesting product that the R&D;team in Italy spent years developing.
It'll be interesting to see if companies in North America start to us a similar product in a few years.
Something else that is really innovative for the pellet stove industry is the use of SMS text messages 
to control the units.


----------



## DiggerJim (Sep 16, 2008)

GVA said:
			
		

> NEWP had been bringing in pellets from BC for years now and bagging them in Palmer, MA


I thought I read where they had shutdown the Palmer operation this year - a supply issue if I recall. Has it reopened?


----------



## JBlank912 (Sep 16, 2008)

I thought the stove was intersting looking also. However, I could not find any user manuals anywhere online. I tend to over research many things before I make a purchase. I was trying to find the user manuals online but could not find them.


----------



## MCPO (Sep 16, 2008)

Certainly is a nice looking product  but I`m always skeptical of claims of product superiority . 
 What`s more important to me in a stove  is the efficiency of the heat transfer / exchanger.


----------



## Ecoteck (Sep 16, 2008)

@JRB
Currently the user manuals are not online. Each unit has it's own operations manual and I do believe 
the reason it's not online just yet has to do with the fact that each of those manuals are currently being updated.
I do know that the "Use and Maintenance" manual is pretty much completed because that is how we obtained 
the UL and CSA listing for these stoves.
If you'd like to have a copy sent to you prior just call us and someone will email it to you. 866-361-7355

@Gio
I know this sounds to good to be true, and I have little experience with pellet stoves, but I stood about 
20 feet away from our testing unit, a Monica, and you could feel the heat radiating from it. 
But I do know what you mean about being cautious, in this day and age you have to be.
New models should be at dealer locations in about a week or so, so if you want to find a dealer we can 
find the closest one to you.

Just so you guys know, I have been talking to dealers and we are going to be getting a dealer location 
section on the website so people can find dealers at their own convince. If there are other things that 
anyone here thinks may be beneficial for the site, please let me know.


----------



## jackiec (Nov 8, 2008)

I would be interested in hearing from anyone who has an Ecoteck pellet stove or insert.  They look nice...


----------



## flueinc (Nov 9, 2008)

I think I saw them in the stove shop in sanford me.


----------



## Snowman (Nov 9, 2008)

They have a huge inventory on display up in Farmingdale, Me at  New England Pellet Stoves. They also had pellets , from Canada I think.


----------



## pelletfan (Nov 9, 2008)

Good looking Stoves.
Interesting Newcomer on the American Pellet Stove Market. 
Budget-wise on the higher side  - more than their American counterparts.
That's what I suspect when looking at their european price lists.
here a short link to their side
http://www.ecoteck.it/english/index.php?iExpand1=0
Info is more general, looks like Italian's don't like to share to many details in public.
So don't expect a manual or anything similar like we have on US Pellet Stove Sides.


----------



## kast (Nov 9, 2008)

pelletfan said:
			
		

> Budget-wise on the higher side  - more than their American counterparts.



Where do you see prices?


----------



## pelletfan (Nov 9, 2008)

> Where do you see prices?



there we go:
http://www.spg.at/pdf/2008_AUSTROPELL_Bild-PREISLISTE.pdf

thanks to the internet one always can get info - lol
don't need to call the US Office


----------



## kast (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks pelletfan!


----------



## pelletfan (Nov 9, 2008)

It's in German, so if you need a translation just pm me.
Don't want to clog up the forum with that.
More than glad to help out.


----------



## kast (Nov 9, 2008)

Will do, thanks again


----------



## jackiec (Nov 9, 2008)

I was hoping to get some reviews from owners.


----------



## pelletfan (Nov 9, 2008)

I guess you are a little bit too early on that.
Give it some time.
The Stove has just been introduced into the US.
You will have to search the European forums, especially the Italian ones.
That will give you a nice start.
It helped me to decide on my stove, the Rika Integra II.


----------



## flueinc (Nov 10, 2008)

I think i am going to look at the stoves monday


----------



## jackiec (Nov 20, 2008)

I would like to hear from anyone who has an Ecoteck stove up and running.


----------



## Ecoteck (Feb 20, 2009)

@jackiec
If you're still interesting in finding out how people feel about their Ecotecks, 
please feel free to call our office and I'm sure we can get you in touch with 
a few people that have installed the units in their homes. 
1-866-361-7355


----------



## jackiec (Feb 21, 2009)

Ecoteck said:
			
		

> @jackiec
> If you're still interesting in finding out how people feel about their Ecotecks,
> please feel free to call our office and I'm sure we can get you in touch with
> a few people that have installed the units in their homes.
> 1-866-361-7355






Yes, I am still interested in finding a pellet insert that is reliable. Is there any way that you can get some of the owners to post here? Also, do you stock all parts in the USA?


----------



## weatherguy (Feb 21, 2009)

> Yes, I am still interested in finding a pellet insert that is reliable. Is there any way that you can get some of the owners to post here? Also, do you stock all parts in the USA?


Does Ecoteck have an fireplace insert? I didnt see one on the web site unless that last one is both an insert and a freestanding. Is that the case or am I missing something?


----------



## jackiec (Feb 21, 2009)

weatherguy said:
			
		

> > Yes, I am still interested in finding a pellet insert that is reliable. Is there any way that you can get some of the owners to post here? Also, do you stock all parts in the USA?
> 
> 
> Does Ecoteck have an fireplace insert? I didnt see one on the web site unless that last one is both an insert and a freestanding. Is that the case or am I missing something?




Yes they have 2 pellet inserts. I have a brochure from Ecoteck.   SARA, 32,500 btu and ALESSIA, 38,000 btu.
Price given to me was the same, $4,100-----but I do not remember if that included install or not.  Efficiency stated is 84% for both. Hopper cap. is only 33lbs. for both.


----------



## doghouse (Feb 21, 2009)

pelletfan said:
			
		

> > Where do you see prices?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Euro/Dollar conversion calculator has the Ecotech 'Genova' pellet stove at $8432.00 US.  Ouch!


----------



## weatherguy (Feb 21, 2009)

> Yes they have 2 pellet inserts. I have a brochure from Ecoteck.  SARA, 32,500 btu and ALESSIA, 38,000 btu.
> Price given to me was the same, $4,100-----but I do not remember if that included install or not.  Efficiency stated is 84% for both. Hopper cap. is only 33lbs. for both.



They're nice stoves, I wonder if US companies have plans in the works for more contemporary styles.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ecoteck (Apr 7, 2009)

jackiec said:
			
		

> Yes, I am still interested in finding a pellet insert that is reliable. Is there any way that you can get some of the owners to post here? Also, do you stock all parts in the USA?


I have sent out a notice to our Reps and Dealers asking them for some of their customers feedback on the units. 
Once I have a few of these I plan on adding them to the site, along with a photo of their installed unit. 
There is going to be a new gallery added to the site with a MASSIVE site wide overhaul sometime around July.
That's of everything goes as planned. 



			
				weatherguy said:
			
		

> Does Ecoteck have an fireplace insert? I didnt see one on the web site unless that last one is both an insert and a freestanding. Is that the case or am I missing something?


Yes, Ecoteck manufacture a pellet stove insert. However they will not be imported into North America until 2010.



			
				doghouse said:
			
		

> My Euro/Dollar conversion calculator has the Ecotech 'Genova' pellet stove at $8432.00 US.  Ouch!


Actually the units will not cost that much. Because we the importing the pellet stoves in massive quantities we can keep that cost down.


----------



## MCPO (Apr 7, 2009)

Ecoteck said:
			
		

> jackiec said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You better think about importing some cheap pellets too to go with that rather high priced Genova stove.  Just how massive are the quantities required to reduce it from $8K?  And where are the parts going to come from when it breaks down and who`s gonna fix it ? I think we got enough problems getting service for the ones made here let alone the ones coming from Italia.

Here`s a sales pitch line I found from an Ecotech  ad : "Wood pellets are an extremely cheap " and...........


----------



## Ecoteck (Apr 8, 2009)

doghouse said:
			
		

> You better think about importing some cheap pellets too to go with that rather high priced Genova stove.  Just how massive are the quantities required to reduce it from $8K?  And where are the parts going to come from when it breaks down and who`s gonna fix it ? I think we got enough problems getting service for the ones made here let alone the ones coming from Italia.
> 
> Here`s a sales pitch line I found from an Ecotech  ad : "Wood pellets are an extremely cheap " and...........



Hello Gio, 
The price of 8K that was converted is based off of the Euro resale price.
Since the stoves are coming directly from the Italian factory and going out to the North American dealers the 
pricing is kept much lower.
But then again, I really don't know how the Genova will compare to other Hydronic Pellet Stoves on the market 
since I have yet to see any in North America. If you know of any please let me know. 

As for spare parts, replacement parts, warranty parts, for any and all units, we have all those items in stock and can 
be sent to the dealer that sold the unit so they may do the repair. 

As for the "sales pitch" I'm not really sure what you are asking. The line that is being partly quoting has a finishing statement that 
goes on to say "... and versatile, granular solid fuel and are revolutionising the way we generate heat from natural, non polluting materials like wood."

I hope this helps you. If you have any other questions please feel free to call us.


----------



## MCPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Ecoteck said:
			
		

> doghouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I left off the finished part of that statement soley because it had no bearing on the first part that claims " wood pellets are extremely cheap"... and as you could see I did not close that sentence since there was more.  My point is that pellets are not cheap let alone extremely cheap and probably won`t ever be again. Pellet costs have indeed changed the dynamics of the pellet stove industry. 
 My other points were that the Ecotechs across the board  look to be markedly more costly than domestic stoves  and right now no one knows for sure if they are superior in any way , how trouble free they really are , if the parts are readily available , reasonably priced , or specialized to such degree that any stove maintenance will require professional service  .  We do know that many parts for most domestic stoves are available, cross referenced and or interchangeable , some reasonably priced , and these better known and proven stoves lend themselves to owner/user serviceability. 

Looking back at my post I know it might sound a bit critical but only in the context of seeing another expensive "Euopean " (overtones of superiority) product  in this case a pellet stove  being introduced along with the price of pellets not exactly ringing true to the sales hype. That just causes me to react with raised eyebrows.
 Hopefully the Ecotechs will prove themselves in many ways and I suppose time will tell.


----------



## webbie (Apr 8, 2009)

Please be careful of commercial pitches and claims on the forum.

The forum is not, in general, the place for manufacturers and importers to announce availability, products and other such news.

We have a free Press Release section for that....and, of course, paid sponsorships and advertising. The forums are for people helping people.

I don't mind if something slips in now and then, but manufacturers touting their own products......if that was allowed on a constant basis, it would fill the forums.


----------

